# War Thunder - MMO Flight Sim



## ShiBDiB (Aug 19, 2012)

> War Thunder is an MMO combat game dedicated to World War II military aviation, armored vehicles, and fleets. You will take part in all of the major combat battles, fighting with real players all over the world.
> 
> Become a lone hero or lead your team to victory — the choice is yours!
> 
> ...




Anyone else in the beta? (Can sign up for it here - http://warthunder.com/en/signup/ its currently a closed beta but it should be going to an open one soon.)

I've never been a fan of flight sims but this game has led me to buy a joystick and thats just based on the beta. 

Some screenies - http://warthunder.com/en/media/screenshots/

I can atest that the game does look that good, because of the NDA I cant take any videos or screenies myself but believe me its a gorgeous game.


Its made by the same group who made the IL-2 series, and the game has surprisingly accurate aircraft handling and interiors while still being non sim fan friendly. I'd say we might have a winner on our hands here.


EDIT 10/16

Video - http://vimeo.com/51219208#


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 20, 2012)

Thought their would be more sim fans here


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 20, 2012)

With the fall of Microsoft Flight, this maybe something interesting to look at.
At least I will be able to fire my guns.


----------



## MasterInvader (Aug 20, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> Thought their would be more sim fans here



Beta apply done, thanks for the info


----------



## KingPing (Aug 21, 2012)

Did you tried World of Warplanes, if so, is it more sim or more arcade than WoW?


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2012)

Il-2 is about the only flight game I could stomach (apart from Red Baron and that racing game with planes), might take a look at this!

What kind of system do you need?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Frick said:


> Il-2 is about the only flight game I could stomach (apart from Red Baron and that racing game with planes), might take a look at this!
> 
> What kind of system do you need?



I tried out IL-2, but I couldn't figure out how to finish wiping before leaving the john to get on the plane, so I gave up.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 21, 2012)

Frick said:


> Il-2 is about the only flight game I could stomach (apart from Red Baron and that racing game with planes), might take a look at this!
> 
> What kind of system do you need?



System requirements arent out yet. It just hit global closed beta and only like 10% of the flight and damage models are done and ingame.


----------



## Frick (Aug 21, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I tried out IL-2, but I couldn't figure out how to finish wiping before leaving the john to get on the plane, so I gave up.



The beauty of that game was that you could change settings. With everything off it was almost arcadeish. It grew with you.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 21, 2012)

The joystick i bought just for this game got here a few minutes ago


----------



## Flibolito (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks awesome, I got a friend who would also dig this. Apped and ill let him know thanx dude.


----------



## Sinzia (Aug 21, 2012)

signed up... hoping for the best!


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 22, 2012)

Decided to sign up for the BETA.
Trying to get my Brother to sign up as well.


----------



## jasper1605 (Aug 22, 2012)

My life is complete upon seeing this.  Thank you very much good sir. I pray this game is good.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 22, 2012)

So I have to wait for an invite or something in the email to be able to download this game?


----------



## Phusius (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow this game looks awesome, I have never heard of it.  Thanks for the heads up man.  What flight stick did you buy?  I may nab one now myself, because I also enjoy the free version of Microsoft Flight here lately, but using my 360 controller just isn't that immersive.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 22, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Wow this game looks awesome, I have never heard of it.  Thanks for the heads up man.  What flight stick did you buy?  I may nab one now myself, because I also enjoy the free version of Microsoft Flight here lately, but using my 360 controller just isn't that immersive.



I bought a logitech attack 3. and going from a 360 controller to a joystick is hard =_= im still setting up the sensitivity and deadzones and whatnot


----------



## KingPing (Aug 22, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> I bought a logitech attack 3. and going from a 360 controller to a joystick is hard =_= im still setting up the sensitivity and deadzones and whatnot



You will never look back, once you get used to it you will love it. The first joystick i bought (my father bought it) was to play Chuck Yeager's Air Combat from 1991.

I already signed up, the waiting game has begun.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 22, 2012)

KingPing said:


> You will never look back, once you get used to it you will love it. The first joystick i bought (my father bought it) was to play Chuck Yeager's Air Combat from 1991.
> 
> I already signed up, the waiting game has begun.



Ya I was starting to get the hang of it last night. Still tweaking settings and getting used to it


----------



## mediasorcerer (Sep 16, 2012)

I just got the beta installing now, got a cheap joystick that does the job fine, love my ww2 flying games, cant wait to play!!

Got all the sturmovik series and a few more too.

If your not used to full flight sims, there are some older titles that are quite ok like-
Heroes of the pacific, Blazing Angels etc ,that are easy to master and good fun.

On a big screen, its a real hoot i tells ya!!!


----------



## Iceni (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll be keeping an eye on this title. 

If it's got the missions for D-day and operation overlord then I'll be signing up. If all the missions are late WW2 pacific era then I'll be avoiding it.


If the missions are anything like the ones from this game than I'll be re buying a decent Stick as well. I sold my X52 as the nipple mouse had issues. I'll grab one of the newer variants if this title looks promising.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 16, 2012)

Iceni said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this title.
> 
> If it's got the missions for D-day and operation overlord then I'll be signing up. If all the missions are late WW2 pacific era then I'll be avoiding it.
> 
> ...



The games missions range from russian theatre ww2, to pacific, to korean war fighters

So it covers ALOT of stuff


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2012)

Huh, strange?
I downloaded the Beta, but it seems im not authorized to play it on the account i created. are they still only letting people in randomly, or whats up with this?


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 17, 2012)

I still have not received anything to be able to play it. 

I tried out WoWP but the controller lag is unbearable and posting the issue on the WoWP forums gets bombarded by fanbois who say it's fine even if they are experiencing the issue themselves.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 17, 2012)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Huh, strange?
> I downloaded the Beta, but it seems im not authorized to play it on the account i created. are they still only letting people in randomly, or whats up with this?



Its still in closed beta


----------



## LeviathanPT (Sep 18, 2012)

Man i want to make love with that Messerschmitt..


----------



## patrico (Oct 6, 2012)

woot just signed up, thanks for the info it looks great cant wait cheers


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 6, 2012)

Its pretty good, but it seems like the different packs you can buy are not cheap atm.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 16, 2012)

added a new video to the first post


----------



## Iceni (Oct 31, 2012)

Well I've been looking into controllers with this game and a lot of older ones in mind. 

Perhaps a slight derailment from the game to start with. 

I have 3 options. 

saitek X52 pro (I've I've previously owned a X52 and was happy with the overall performance but perhaps this stick is dated now).

Logitech g940. I've owned previous force feedback sticks, and like the idea of dual throttles and rudder pedals. 

Saitek x65f. Not sure about the lack of stick movement, I've been seeing mixed reviews. Some love it others have sent it back. I'm thinking the G940 is actually the better all rounder.

The Thrustmaster warthog is not a contender for me, It doesn't come with a rudder and it adds a fair bit to the price, pushing it out of the reach of my budget.


So back on topic, Will this game support dual throttles, and more importantly am i going to miss out by having the G940 with the fewer control dials and toggles. If you were in my situation what would you be looking at. I know most of the figher craft in this game are going to be single engine, But i'm hoping that the bombers at least will support dual throttle the can be linked to either side of the craft. 


If you were in my situation what would you be looking at. My budget for the controller is £250 (UK).


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> With the fall of Microsoft Flight, this maybe something interesting to look at.
> At least I will be able to fire my guns.



I tried Microsoft Flight, and it was pretty solid.  That was until I realized I would have to spend over $1000 to equal the content of flight simulator X.


----------



## mDee (Nov 2, 2012)

Cool. I love WWII flight sims. I'm signing up for sure.


----------



## Alphaw0lf (Feb 25, 2013)

*Please Help!!!*

I am trying to play war thunder but it says I need a 64-bit version and I cant find a download can someone please help.


----------



## D007 (Feb 25, 2013)

Alphaw0lf said:


> I am trying to play war thunder but it says I need a 64-bit version and I cant find a download can someone please help.



Never said I needed a 64 bit version and I am on win 7 x64..
Be careful on spending money. The game is still hollow. 
At least they are trying to keep us in the loop on updates a bit more it seems. but we stay in the dark most of the time. 
Just doing the same grind, over and over..

Idk how people can release such hollow games.. Go out, shoot people, game over, rinse repeat..

I haven't played in weeks and until something big happens, I won't play again.

I made a topic about this game and it was not good..
Just be ready to grind, as if you were playing a Japanese MMO..
That's what the game boils down to right now.
Max level in like every country, so I know all about the game..

It's a "try to make you spend hundreds of dollars on a F2P" kind of game..
If you have ever played a Russian MMO, you won't be surprised. 
Very bland for the most part and repetitive, little content. 
But lots of ways to make you pay for it..


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 5, 2013)

I had a hankering for some prop plane combat so I gave this game a shot the last couple of nights.  All in all, I have found it pretty enjoyable.  I just moved up to some of the larger arcade style maps and have been impressed with the detail.  At times the action was super intense, bordering on frenetic, with quite a few (for lack of a better term) "Battlefield Moments."


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been playing it a lot myself.
Its not perfect but I find it quite enjoyable.


----------



## burebista (Jun 11, 2013)

OK, after 41k battles I finally quit WoT for WT.
I found again my fun and no rage in any battle. I'm a rookie of course. 

Anyway if someone would like to try the game it can use this link and he'll receive 50 gold for free.
It's my referral link but I don't get anything until the guy reach high tiers. 

Try it and have fun.

Meet you in the skies.


----------



## mDee (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll start playing this soon. Have to find the time so I can get into it properly but I'm looking forward to it. My new GTX 660 will happily eat this game for breakfast.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 12, 2013)

The new patch today is great, tho SSAO really effects performance.
They also buffed the Germans cannons some and fixed some of the UFO's for the Americans that could out turn anything with landing flaps at 600Kph without ripping there wings off.






Soon it will be time for boomstick


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 12, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> The new patch today is great, tho SSAO really effects performance.



Nice, gotta love SSAO  question is what is taking all space in 3 GB patch? Hi res textures? New maps?


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 12, 2013)

new patch? can't wait to check it out


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2013)

Everybody and their brother must be downloading it, my patch is coming down slow


----------



## burebista (Jun 12, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Soon it will be time for boomstick


I have it unlocked for a while but no credits for it. Damn this broken economy. 
But the good news is that in a week or two the patch for economy will arrive so maybe it will be better.

And yes, visuals in this game are absolutely gorgeous. 
After this patch my FPS's went down a little but nothing to be worried. The game deserves to be played at absolutely max. settings.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 12, 2013)

I feel like all 20mm cannons got a huge buff.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 12, 2013)

Patch faster by selecting Russian language 
New maps and a bunch of new graphical features are the reason for the 3 gb patch
Cannons are fantastic now, finally got my boom stick
[yt]p-qdeA8Kd_w[/yt]

New map with fogged in fjord is awesome


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 12, 2013)

hooray still getting 1 shot by russian planes


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> hooray still getting 1 shot by russian planes



its not only Russian, Germans can mount 3 30mm on the high tier f-109's
and the 37mm that the cobra's have for USA is lethal.
Pretty much cannons are working as intended, back in that time period there where few planes armored well enough to take more then 1 or 2 cannon rounds without being completely wrecked.

Also what planes are you flying that your getting one shot'd in some planes in the game are complete ass and have huge cockpits which make pilot shots super easy like the JU-88


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah I think I'm liking the new patch for the most part.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 12, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Everybody and their brother must be downloading it, my patch is coming down slow



Not their mother? I am disappoint..:shadedshu


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 12, 2013)

I was rocking constant 60 fps before on my 560 Ti. Now it often varies between 45 and 60


----------



## red_stapler (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sad that the PBY is so fragile now.  A quick burst from as little as a pair of .30cal machine guns and the tail falls off.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 12, 2013)

red_stapler said:


> I'm sad that the PBY is so fragile now.  A quick burst from as little as a pair of .30cal machine guns and the tail falls off.



that thing used to be unkillable. Legit the only way to kill it was ramming and even that sometimes took 2 planes.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 12, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> that thing used to be unkillable. Legit the only way to kill it was ramming and even that sometimes took 2 planes.



yup


----------



## red_stapler (Jun 12, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> that thing used to be unkillable. Legit the only way to kill it was ramming and even that sometimes took 2 planes.



Indeed, I think the balance has swung too far in the other direction though. I expect to have to hammer on a bomber (except for the G4M  ) at least a little bit to bring it down.

In other news, the P-36 Hawk is excellent, if a bit under-armed.  I'm really enjoying flying it.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, the PBY is virtually worthless now.

Is it just me or do planes seem to lumber more now with a full bomb compliment?


----------



## burebista (Jun 13, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Yes, the PBY is virtually worthless now.


IMO all bombers are useless now. With new DM they are paper planes, their bomb splash radius was reduced and I have a feeling that AI gunners were nerfed a little.

And I'm a little baffled by new DM. It seems very easy now to shot down a plane with a "lucky" shot. And also I'm shot down very easy.
But I'm not complaining too much because I'm a rookie pilot and maybe old DM was a little forgiving with players like me.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 13, 2013)

The new DM is much better. I always hated how much bombers could take in damage.
Sure a bomber can take more damage than a fighter but they use to be flying super tanks and the rear gunners were crazy op.
No longer can a bomber just ignore that they have someone on their tail and just wait for the gunner to kill them.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 13, 2013)

"bomb splash radius reduced"
I am not amused, also ground forces seem to react to seeing an incoming bomber now they will break up and not move in a straight line.
I am happy about the new DM some bombers like the AG20 where flying gun boxes with jet engines which made them incredibly hard to down unless you had like 3 people attacking at once


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 13, 2013)

I totally agree with burebista, bombers have been nerfed too hard.  The complaints that both of you make are pretty much historically accurate and more realistic than the gas soaked paper airplanes that exist as bombers in the game now.  Hello?  Bombers always ignored a fighter on it's tail, if it left formation it was doomed, and gunners made short work of any fighter that didn't attack by diving fast and flying through.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 13, 2013)

While the bomber bombs probably shouldn't be nerfed I still think the DM is way better. (machine guns might be doing a little to much damage but not cannons.)
Also I should make more clear what I mean by the gunners on the bombers. It makes sense that if you stay behind it your engine gets shot out or your pilot does but my problem is I'll do a drive on a bomber and the gunner will hit me 1 time and wing or something is already complete black. I can get shot by all kinds of things 1-2 times and be alright and probably not take much damage unless its a cannon but for some reason bombers machine guns just **** me with 1 hit. This was before the patch haven't noticed it much not with 1.31


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 13, 2013)

I can agree with a lot of that, cannons should tear bombers apart.  

All in all, I was commenting the other night that it's pretty neat that a game of this caliber (no pun intended) is free.  Between this game and Star Trek I really can't knock the free-to-play model - I haven't experienced any of the "pay-to-win" that naysayers like to harp on.


----------



## burebista (Jun 13, 2013)

For me the only pay-to-win option in WT is crew skills. You can max it in a couple of clicks with golden eagles.
And it matters. A lot.

But for me is not a big problem because my goal is to stay in middle/low tiers and for now paid-max-crew is not an obvious problem. 

And about bombers. It hurts me a little because I've invested GE in XP conversion for increasing number of gunners otherwise until I train 4-5 new gunners on standard account I can easily be retired.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 14, 2013)

burebista said:


> For me the only pay-to-win option in WT is crew skills. You can max it in a couple of clicks with golden eagles.
> And it matters. A lot.
> 
> But for me is not a big problem because my goal is to stay in middle/low tiers and for now paid-max-crew is not an obvious problem.
> ...



Crew helps allot yes, but buying your way in this game don't get you very far
a good pilot wins out over anything else, the key is knowing what to go after with your plane as they all have strengths and weakness.

The hardest part for me was getting used to not turn fighting like modern jets do 
If you have the time these videos are really good 
War Thunder - Tutorial and Beginners Guides - YouT...
The in game encyclopedia is also very helpful, if you guys have any questions or need help just ask, ive been playing for quite a while


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 14, 2013)

Those are a nice collection.  This guy has a nice one that is short and sweet, and he is a very good narrator.


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Those are a nice collection.  This guy has a nice one that is short and sweet, and he is a very good narrator.



That's an excellent video. I generally practice what he explains in the video, however if you're starting off in a fighter or have a lack of bombs, I sometimes (depending on the map) like to fly in low and fast, take out as many ground targets (AAA, Artillery, Vehicles) as possible, then shoot up and gain some altitude and go for plane kills.


----------



## burebista (Jun 14, 2013)

Batou1986 said:


> Crew helps allot yes, but buying your way in this game don't get you very far
> a good pilot wins out over anything else, the key is knowing what to go after with your plane as they all have strengths and weakness.


Absolutely. This is one of the things for that I like WT a lot: it rewards skill. You did nothing you receive nothing (literally). In WoT if you bot all the day you still gain some XP and credits. In WT you gain zero. Nada. Nothing.

Even I'm a rookie I highly praise this approach to reward players.


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2013)

I took a few screenshots through the replay.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 14, 2013)

It looks like it would cost $14 to start a TPU Squadron, and I'm thinking about it, especially if it streamlined the somewhat clunky squad system.


----------



## erocker (Jun 14, 2013)

Is there any way to pool out gold together?

I have created a TPU squadron.

Go to Menu, Squadrons and search for techPowerUp. Apply and I'll accept you in!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 15, 2013)

erocker said:


> Is there any way to pool out gold together?
> 
> I have created a TPU squadron.
> 
> Go to Menu, Squadrons and search for techPowerUp. Apply and I'll accept you in!



There is also a $30 cover charge


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 15, 2013)

erocker said:


> Is there any way to pool out gold together?
> 
> I have created a TPU squadron.
> 
> Go to Menu, Squadrons and search for techPowerUp. Apply and I'll accept you in!



Exsssselent, I assumed you'd take the bait


----------



## D007 (Jun 15, 2013)

I already made a topic about this game and it was NOT good. It gets old fast. The game funnels you through random maps like we are in 1990.
The whole thing is a pay to win, pay to play scam imo. You don't get what you pay for.
Unless you consider promised of upcoming content that they will not deliver on, getting what you paid for..
I am max level in like every country. The game is shallow and repetitive at best..
At worst it is buggy and unreliable.
Even hit detection can be worse than bad.
The community though is what really turns me off for this game. So far all I have found is groups of immature adults who consistently do and say the dumbest shit.

DBD for example had their leaders agree to make hit list of people who made DBD mad. ( /cry louder why don't you) They then proceeded to try to make those peoples lives miserable by tracking them when they logged in and trying to sync drop them into aggravation, until they stopped playing.

The community is a joke and the game is a shallow shell.
It will not become more than that because Gaijin is too busy milking the contentless game for every penny, with new "deals and bargains" every week.
FTP? yea right..lol...
Not touching this game ever again.
I know all too well what games like this have in store for their paying customers.
"As little as possible"


----------



## erocker (Jun 15, 2013)

Idk... I really haven't spent a dime and I'm having fun with it. I also don't bother with "game communities".


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 15, 2013)

D007 said:


> FTP? yea right..lol...
> Not touching this game ever again.
> I know all too well what games like this have in store for their paying customers.
> "As little as possible"



Go play MWO WOT or just about any other F2P game then say how bad this game is
there is nothing pay to win about it.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't like how I can't pick domination only maps


----------



## red_stapler (Jun 15, 2013)

They seem to have hotfixed the damage for some of the bombers, my PBY can take more than 1 hit now.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 16, 2013)

red_stapler said:


> They seem to have hotfixed the damage for some of the bombers, my PBY can take more than 1 hit now.



You were flying a B-25 when you dropped a bomb on my plane as I was repairing, unless there is another Red_Stapler.  Good show, Old Chap


----------



## red_stapler (Jun 16, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> You were flying a B-25 when you dropped a bomb on my plane as I was repairing, unless there is another Red_Stapler.  Good show, Old Chap



 Yeah that was me.  I wasn't even expecting it, we were just bombing the runway from high altitude -  "base damaged, base damaged, base damaged, aircraft destroyed, base damage, base damaged.....  Wait a second, aircraft destroyed?  "


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2013)

I know my PBY took tons of damage and still flew. I was getting hammered by BF109s last night. Im working towards the Lancaster and B-24D(which my grandfather flew in WWII)

Im currently stuck trying to take out Yamato's Battleship. I have put ~18 torps into that thing and it still floats. I always run out of time or get shot to hell. I have put torps into it flying with almost no control left in the plane. just enough to level it out in time to drop the torp. I swear that mission is bugged.


----------



## D007 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok.. I am extremely critical of games and promises made by devs.
Even I have to say the most recent patch seems promising finally. They did a lot of things.. 
I might even check it out again. But the funneling through random maps has to stop. I hate being told what map I have to play on, randomly..  

Still.. Eh, we'll see.. Maybe Gaijin won't suck fest all over the place after all..
Becoming way to common for these F2P games to not deliver on promised content.

War thunder has all but gone silent on "world war" mode. 
Which is the only reason the game has a chance for real longevity imo.
If "world war" happens I'll have faith in Gaijin again..

The tiny maps and time limits really kill a bombers worth though. 
Can't even  get to proper elevation before heading out or the game will be over before you reach the enemy base.
Bombers don't fly in at 10k feet unless a rare situation calls for it.
As it is they all have to pretty much, or just be useless.
I miss Aces high. That game was great for bombers and fighter planes alike.

Hope the patch is going well for yas anyway.
I still have 6 months of premium so I might hop in and see if it's worth playing again to me.

As for the PBY.. Was always a tank, can take a hit, flies slow as hell, but dam hard to bring down..
Once you go B series bomber. You don't go back.


----------



## burebista (Jun 19, 2013)

Patch today.
Domination fixed, bombers fixed, ground targets fixed, rockets buffed.

_220% increased shooting accuracy of missiles_
Time to snipe with those damn rockets. Yes Beau X I'm looking at you. 

And about Catalina. Yesterday I've chased one in my F4/trop. I've shot 2 magazines in it and that damn thing still fly. 
I'm a rookie I know, but I shot it from both sides, from back, from below, from above, made lots of crits, gunners dead, engine smoking and it still flies. It went down in the end but oh boy I sweated.


----------



## D007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, I applied to the TPU squad.. Least you guys should be decent to play with..lol..
I am B15hop in game.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 23, 2013)

I just unlocked the P-39 and promptly shot down the first three planes I engaged, one of which was a Beaufighter that only took a couple of rounds.  How sweet it is.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 23, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I just unlocked the P-39 and promptly shot down the first three planes I engaged, one of which was a Beaufighter that only took a couple of rounds.  How sweet it is.



You should join TS. I am going to play and try with mouse and keyboard.


----------



## burebista (Jun 25, 2013)

New economy patch today.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm very happy that I held off from buying a few planes last night, in fact, I guess I should thank Ducky for his "never have I never" stories.


----------



## burebista (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah planes are cheaper but rewards and repairs are....auch. This patch is a Dr. Jekyll and Ms. Hyde.

BTW I just got a trophy but I have no idea for what. I just bombed their base with 2x1000 kg from 50 sec to 50 sec and in the end I've received those 7500 credits as a trophy. For what?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I'm very happy that I held off from buying a few planes last night, in fact, I guess I should thank Ducky for his "never have I never" stories.



well, I may have some more tonight....going drinking with them again.....perhaps i wont come home at all.....^_^ I would like to see how I do at War thunder while under the influence though.


----------



## burebista (Jun 26, 2013)

Eluding the new economy and abusing trophy's.

For my curiosity I'll try it tonight but I have a feeling that it works because yesterday I've already got 3 or 4 trophy's for nothing.
It's a cheap and dirty way to make money but if Gaijin screw new economy then so be it. For a day.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2013)

Well Erocker talked me into downloading this game last night so may get to play alittle tonight.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 27, 2013)

burebista said:


> Eluding the new economy and abusing trophy's.
> 
> For my curiosity I'll try it tonight but I have a feeling that it works because yesterday I've already got 3 or 4 trophy's for nothing.
> It's a cheap and dirty way to make money but if Gaijin screw new economy then so be it. For a day.



I don't know, I just tried this two rounds in a row, and got zippo for awards or lions.  That's hard on the old K/D, too.


----------



## burebista (Jun 27, 2013)

Yep, I've tried last night for two hours but frankly I cannot play like that so I've played normally but only with reserves. I got zero trophy's in 2 hours of gaming.
Bleah, back to normal play here, I'm not made for this kind of "play".


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 27, 2013)

burebista said:


> Yep, I've tried last night for two hours but frankly I cannot play like that so I've played normally but only with reserves. I got zero trophy's in 2 hours of gaming.
> Bleah, back to normal play here, I'm not made for this kind of "play".



Same here, that kind of grinding ain't my style.  I did get one trophy for 150,000 lions in one round, no explanation given.


----------



## burebista (Jun 27, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I did get one trophy for 150,000 lions in one round, no explanation given.


No explanation needed man because is pure random luck. Like lottery.
You can have the game of your life and get zero trophy or you can ram a friendly aircraft and get a hefty 1,000,000 trophy. 

This trophy award system is stupid. Period.


----------



## D007 (Jun 27, 2013)

Tried it again and got almost instantly bored.
Even squad members don't play as a team.

In Historic no one watches the bombers backs at all.

The repair costs are stupid high.
The game acts like punishing people is a good and fun game model when it isn't.

You can't even afford to fly your favorite planes, because the cost of loosing them is so high.
So why even waste your time getting to max rank?

Yea, I played it for a long time..
Not impressed.
Sure the planes and damage models look nice but the flight models are sub par.
The controls don't feel good at all.
It's like MWO.. 
They act like if they keep shoving new planes down your throat, that is enough.
To me it's not.

Don't believe me about the economy?:
http://theentitty.wordpress.com/201...tips-for-war-thunder-1-31-post-economy-patch/

You would need a 20:1 kill ratio in top tier to make a profit..
The economy is so bad it completely killed my desire to play the game in the least.
It never use to be like that.
Now imo it is total garbage.


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2013)

^Why I'm not bothering going past level 10. For Russians I keep to level 2-3 and Germans 4-5.

I think you took the wrong approach with this game by buying way too much. I bought one pack, got some gold got a plane with it and I haven't had any issues with "the economy" in the game. There's plenty of entertainment here for those who play for free.


----------



## D007 (Jun 28, 2013)

erocker said:


> ^Why I'm not bothering going past level 10. For Russians I keep to level 2-3 and Germans 4-5.
> 
> I think you took the wrong approach with this game by buying way too much. I bought one pack, got some gold got a plane with it and I haven't had any issues with "the economy" in the game. There's plenty of entertainment here for those who play for free.



Unless you actually enjoy getting the best items in the games.
To me, I enjoy getting those awesome planes, I always wanted to fly when I was a kid.
But getting them, then not being able to fly them is not fun.

It's like getting to the last level, to realize you just can't beat the game.
Kind of a let down.
Has nothing to do with buying anything.
If you start playing with rank 20 planes you'll see what I mean.
You really won't know what I am talking about until you do.

Gets even worse in historic.
Fly a historic round in a jet or a heavy bomber.
That 50k repair bill turns into a 100k repair bill.

I have 1 million lions then all of a sudden I am totally broke..
Those lions took me weeks to earn, but only one hour to loose..

The game shafts people who like to play in high tier planes though.
It shafts the "end game" player base.
Kind of a slap in the face after all the time and money I invested.
They never told us "Oh hey btw we are going to triple the economy costs".
One day they just did it..
That gives me no sense of security in what I buy and how I play.

Well, as long as you enjoy it, that's all that matters.
Just stating my experience.
Hope u all enjoy but for me the game is a dead end, unless Gaijin fixes it.


----------



## burebista (Jun 28, 2013)

@*erocker*. You are perfectly right. My sweet spot is Tier 5-9. There I have all my planes I dream of as a child. 
OK, I want a FW too, but it's a little bit high in Tier. I'll see.

I really play for fun. A bit selfish because as a rookie my fun is a nightmare for my team but hey I want to drive planes. 
And even in this crappy economy I still have fun. XP doesn't bother me, money yes but for now I have one week of premium remaining and for me money always come slowly on Standard or Premium.

All I want now is to grow my crews. I want them all experts at least so I have a lot of playing in front of me.

@*D007* You are right too. 
My major gripe is the lack of teamplay but after 41k random battles in World of Tanks I'm somehow immune to that. All that fighters which go for AA in first minute drives me crazy when I'm slowly climb in my bomber for example. 5-6 guys chasing a lone bomber. Nobody to cap/defend an airfield on Domination maps. And so on...

FM is another problem too. Some planes are somehow OK but most of them have a generic FM and it hurts.

Economy after patch is a step downward. Planes are cheaper to buy now but Rewards are diminished and repairs skyrocketed. And that stupid lottery system called Trophy is an insult.
Even I didn't buy a Premium plane I don't agree with Gaijin philosophy changing them. Heck even Wargaming didn't touch their Premium tanks. Some become obsolete compared with new introduced tanks but they didn't alter their characteristics and you still make good money even with an old one like KV-5.

Another problem is lack of joystick support. As a flight sim is outrageous that you can't play with joystick in AB/HB. OK, you can play but you're in a clear disadvantage compared with mouse users. I know because almost 2 years ago I've bought a joystick for this game but I cannot use it in AB. I simply can't aim with that darn thing. I can fly OK but when it comes to aim is a nightmare.

I understand that the game is a Beta but when you buy with real money stuff in WT I usually expect that I'll receive what I paid and not after a few months my shiny Premium plane to become sort of garbage.

Bottom line the game is (still) fun but it needs a lot of tweaking to become what Gaijin (or us) want to be.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 28, 2013)

Me and Alex played a little bit tonight


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 28, 2013)

This game looks amazing.. but it'll be dead within a year unless they fix the major issues


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> This game looks amazing.. but it'll be dead within a year unless they fix the major issues



It's definitely a work in progress. Heck, in a year I'll be playing something else anyways.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 4, 2013)

pew pew


----------



## burebista (Jul 5, 2013)

I love when I'm shredding those Russian planes in my G2.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 5, 2013)

So today I got bored and decided to see if I can get my Su2 to over 10kms high.  It did happen, but around 7000kms high the plane was uncontrollable and would just spin whenever i tired to turn or roll. At around 9500kms it would only climb at around 10m/s and if I tried to climb any faster I would just go into a nose dive, and loose about 300 meters of altitude. Once I reached 10kms it was impossible to bomb anything accurately (it was just a circle with a smudge of crosshairs  for the bombs), and your plane would have an spasm whenever you touched the flaps. Once I had enough of this I decided to dive straight down, and reached 1100km/h then both my wings snapped off, as well as my tail and I then smashed into the ground. I was taking screenshots during this, but i was with the f12 key which has no UI displayed so it really means nothing. I think I'm going to try to reach the ceiling of all the planes I own


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 8, 2013)

I just got 100,000 silver lions when I logged in for playing for one month, which means a few of you will be getting that reward soon.


----------



## burebista (Jul 8, 2013)

Yep, one/two/three weeks and one month of playing are rewarded with lions.
Also you can try to play various missions unlocked, you can have some lions too from them (small amount but it doesn't hurt).

I'm playing this game specially for Bf 109 and Spitfire. Those are my dream planes from WWII.
Yesterday I've bought Spitfire MK IX and my third game in it give me this. 






This is my best game ever since I've started to play WT. 41 minutes of tense gameplay.
I'm a rookie pilot but oh boy I felt so good after this battle.

Ah and lately I'm playing only HB. It's something different. And in a good way.
Yes maybe it looks boring that every time you must gain altitude for 5 minutes or so and when you're empty of ammo you should go back and refill/repair (5 minutes back then another 5 minutes to the battle) but HB teach me a lot about situation awareness, when to engage/disengage, when/where to shoot and I like that.

Unfortunately I don't know good evasive manoeuvres but hey good pilots needs some rookies like me as a prey.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 8, 2013)

oohhhh nice the studio behind this is Gaijin Entertainement

the one behing X-blade(Crossblade) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Blades
not everyone liked it but it was a little pearl ... damn why did i sold my copy >.<

well seems to be Pay 2 win and they are over their head with prices http://warthunder.com/en/store/addons/ for me Premium account means pay 2 win (like SWTOR wich is nearly unplayable without abonnement after the F2P transition, or permanent unlock)

its like Eve Online for the plane ? if you loose them you loose them definitively?

well it looks nice and all, i might give a try and see what its really before making another opinion


----------



## Iceni (Jul 8, 2013)

It's not a P2W model.

Even if you buy the F190 D13 package you only have an advantage in so much as not having to level to rank 13. The Plane is comparable to the F190 D12 some would even say a little lacking. Added to that the ammo ect is all the same between the planes. Your not actually paying to win. Your paying to skip low tier.

I've never paid for premium. And probably never will. If your struggling for cash play Tier 0-1 and grind in the I15 and Chak. 

Once you get to rank 6 you should be thinking about HB anyway. It's not economic to be cycling 6 4Klion rep planes. That's a potential 24K loss if your not making kills. A single HB plane is going to coast half of that at the same rank and getting a kill will make sure you break even.

I've actually just built a Track IR for myself for this game it makes it so much easier to play!


----------



## burebista (Jul 11, 2013)

At last yesterday my dream come true. I have my garage full of Spits for Brits and full of Bf (and one Fw) for Germans.

Now I don't have anything in my mind but to enjoy the game in Historical Battles on standard account.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 11, 2013)

I will agree with Historical being the place to play.  I just had my first successful mission, only shot down one plane and got a single patrol boat and the payoff was pretty substantial.


----------



## burebista (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, credit wise HB is Mecca, we all should play there. 

If you play HB with a Premium plane on Premium account and you shot down one-two planes and some ground targets you should make a lot of credits.
I'm fine even on standard account. I have a simple strategy to play HB on standard account: I'm playing with all planes from all nations until I broke every plane. Usually it takes me at least 5 hours to do that lol. 
Then I let them to autorepair in garage until next day. Rinse and repeat.
This way I have a lot of fun (playing with all kind of planes is fun for me) and at the end of the day I have a positive balance too (not too much because is standard account and I'm not a good pilot but is positive at least).

The only problem (for me) with HB is that sometimes MM is funny. I've had games with 5 humans and 4 bots, I've had games with Dora spam when I'm in my Spit II, I've had games when half of team quit in the beginning but also I've had games well balanced and with team full of humans. Also sometimes I'm waiting 5 minutes or so to enter a battle but I'm surfing the net meantime.
I'm playing Tier 6-9 (with some exceptions at Tier 10/11) and bottom line HB is the perfect place for me now.

This is how I play WT for two weeks or so and I'm happy. I don't have anything to grind and I'm just enjoying the game.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2013)

Righto.  I just made some more HB bank playing with Taco.  Three plane kills (some luck) and a few ground targets netted 49000 lions.  It definitely adds to the tension of the game being that when you get shot down you are finished.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 13, 2013)

> 12th of July 2013 is 70 years from famous Battle of Prokhorovka.
> Today we would like to introduce you some tanks that took part in that battle: T-34 (year 1941 modification with welded turret) and Pz.Kpfw.III Ausf.L (year 1942 modification).



http://warthunder.com/en/news/208/current/


----------



## burebista (Jul 19, 2013)

A small tip for those who want to buy stuff for WT (Golden Eagles, packs, whatever). Buy it directly from warthunder.ru. Why? Because is roughly 30% cheaper. Yes.

I've tried yesterday for my curiosity. I've login with my mail/pass on .ru site and order a Typhoon pack which cost 599 rubles (that's roughly 14€). On .com site same pack is 20€.
Shopping went fine as you see






So my last purchase fom .com site was 2500 GE for 14€ and now from .ru site I have for the same money 2000 GE, 2 weeks of Premium and a Premium plane. 

And speaking about Premium plane/account/HB this was my best game ever in WT. Premium Typhoon at his 10th battle in a human team











What can I say? I love quad Hispano's on a Premium plane on Premium account in Historical battles.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 19, 2013)

This looks pretty slick:



> This Sunday, July 21st, starting from 3pm GMT (8am PDT) till 7pm GMT (12pm PDT)
> 
> play War Thunder and win:
> 
> ...


----------



## red_stapler (Jul 20, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> This looks pretty slick:



That's only a 4 hour window, I guess i'll have to play arcade.


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2013)

10 am for me.. On a Sunday.. I'll try.


----------



## red_stapler (Jul 20, 2013)

erocker said:


> 10 am for me.. On a Sunday.. I'll try.



I work on Sundays, so i'll only get an hour on my lunchbreak


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 20, 2013)

ITS SHARK WEEEK


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 20, 2013)

^^^ Magnificent!


----------



## burebista (Jul 22, 2013)

Got my 300 gold after 3 hours. AB and Chaika's/Ishak are always fun no matter what. 

Fanny that SB looks gorgeous.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 22, 2013)

I missed out on it all, went and floated the Middle Fork through Glacier.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## MT Alex (Jul 29, 2013)

^^Shaka Khan!!^^


----------



## burebista (Jul 29, 2013)

A friend of mine was in the enemy team. Me in my A5 and him in it's Spit XVI.
This is how the head-on with him ends.



Ah, and I really liked the special from this weekend. A lot of popular planes discounted and a nice boost to credits on premium accounts. Were 2 happy days for me.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## burebista (Aug 2, 2013)

Yesterday I've spend a little time on dev server (it was opened for a couple of hours) and new stuff appears under my Fw 190 A5 wings. 






In case you don't notice those are 4 20 mm cannons with additional 500 ammo. 

Patch 1.33 will be a big one. Numerous changes to planes and interface (now we have upgrades for every plane, not only engine and polish fuselage). And a lot of stuff.
In fact those are preliminary notes for yesterday dev patch.



> *New aircraft*
> 
> USSR
> LaGG-3 8
> ...


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 2, 2013)

When will we be able to pick what game mode we get to play. I only want to play Domination maps. I don't care for Ground Strike and I'm sure there are people that feel the other way around.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 2, 2013)

Got 'er whoa'd up just in the nick 'o time


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 3, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Got 'er whoa'd up just in the nick 'o time
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130802/Untitled.jpg



Wait, since when did borderlands have planes?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 4, 2013)

I try so hard to enjoy this game... It's just so incredibly annoying how every time I get in a fun dogfight some random third party kills me in 1 hit... (pilot unconscious.. wing explodes.. etc..)


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 4, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I try so hard to enjoy this game... It's just so incredibly annoying how every time I get in a fun dogfight some random third party kills me in 1 hit... (pilot unconscious.. wing explodes.. etc..)



Not to mention the damn rammers, especially the ones that slam into you from behind, often times your own team mates.  And don't get me started on the Yak-9T.  That being said, this has been my go to game as of late.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I try so hard to enjoy this game... It's just so incredibly annoying how every time I get in a fun dogfight some random third party kills me in 1 hit... (pilot unconscious.. wing explodes.. etc..)



Same, though I try to pick my battles as best I can. Get high and look for a guy on his own or breaking away from the rest of the pack. It's logical going about it that way but I get too impatient and just want to blow up some sucker.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 4, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Got 'er whoa'd up just in the nick 'o time
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130802/Untitled.jpg



yeahhhhhh doggy


----------



## burebista (Aug 4, 2013)

Guys my humble advice from a rookie pilot: try HB.
I don't want to praise it but it's another story compared to Arcade.
Yes sometimes MM is "funny", yes you have to wait a little more from time to time to enter the battle, yes is it looks boring to climb for 5 minutes or to return to base to refill/repair, yes repairs are skyrocketing but also yes the rewards are boosted, yes the gameplay is much more intense and yes no more ramming or half of team chasing after a plane.

FM and DM also are different (in a good way for me).

And to overcome the repair costs my tactic is simple: play with all my planes from all nations until they are broke and let them auto-repair until next day (pumping some XP for repair/rank skills doesn't hurt for this). Rinse and repeat.
It works flawless for planes until Tier 9 because above Tier 9 auto-repair starts to last for 2 days or more.
I found my sweet spot at Tier 9. MM is fine in HB usually, repairs are bearable and fun is over the roof too. 
But I can play my Tier 10/11 planes too. Not so often but it's doable. Depends how good you play in that match.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 4, 2013)

Tried this game a bit but come to decision its the same game as world of tanks only with planes.Didnt catch me


----------



## burebista (Aug 4, 2013)

Basically yes, is like WoT but with planes, you must shoot stuff.
But the whole game mechanics is different compared to WoT. WT is more simulation orientated.
Even you don't like planes stick around because somewhere in September Gaijin will bring tanks. On same philosophy, simulation orientated. It will be fun (I guess).


----------



## burebista (Aug 7, 2013)

Today is the patch day.

_*Server Maintenance*

Servers will be unavailable due to Updating to 1.33 from 09:00 GMT to 12:00 GMT (02:00 to 05:00 PDT)._


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 7, 2013)

Sweet!  Downloading now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2013)

I played for the first time the other night with some TPU members. It was pretty fun and easy to pick up. I placed in the top 3 in the first match I ever played.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, hell.  In case you weren't already sick and tired of the Yak-9t, they added a 9K which has a 45mm cannon.  Sheesh.

The new weapons tab and modifications are kind of neat, I was skeptical when I was reading about them.  I'm not sure how much I'm going to like having to reequip shell racks, though.


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2013)

Haven't played yet, but I already curse the Yak-9K.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MT Alex (Aug 7, 2013)

I found this kind of intriguing, and am going to give it a shot.



> http://127.0.0.1:8111/ in your browser will bring dynamic battle map, so, for example you can use your tablet or other device to navigate in combat



EDIT:  Works great on a second monitor.  Pretty nifty.

Also, the game menus look much different at the new higher res, text and icons are much smaller.


----------



## burebista (Aug 7, 2013)

They borked my Hispano's. Now I cannot fire more than 1.5 sec. without gun jamming despite 80% maintenance skill and last upgrade for cannon. 

Otherwise I spend a lot for upgrades for my preferred planes and I like the patch until now.

Also my P-47 is in a good shape after this patch. At last it has a nice FM and WEP is working. Those combined with 0.50 MG's buff brings me this in my first game with it after patch.


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm very happy with the P-47 treatment. I also like that there is a 2nd p-47 now.


----------



## burebista (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, I saw it. Do you have any idea if something is improved compared with first one?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, judging by the feedback over at the Warthunder forums, I'm not the only one that thinks this new patch is pretty crappy.  I've spent a butt load of silver lions just getting my  planes back to as good as they were, and many load out options and pylons that were unlocked before are not now.  I'm missing the days of 1.29, it seems like things get wonky after each major patch, people get used to that, and then they get all jacked up again after the next patch.


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 10, 2013)

Gaijin has a thing about making the game worse and worse each patch. I like the new set up in the patch but I'm also blowing a lot of lions


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 10, 2013)

Conti027 said:


> Gaijin has a thing about making the game worse and worse each patch. I like the new set up in the patch but I'm also blowing a lot of lions



I agree, if I was a brand new player I think I would be very pleased with the upgrade.  I guess I'll just forget about the old days and try and enjoy the new stuff.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well before the patch I was having fun, now not so much. One shot now to the my elevators or wings brings me down right away. Before the patch, that never really happened. For fuck sake, I just took one shot to my A20G tail and I was done for.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 10, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well before the patch I was having fun, now not so much. One shot now to the my elevators or wings brings me down right away. Before the patch, that never really happened. For fuck sake, I just took one shot to my A20G tail and I was done for.



Yeah, I've been noticing my plane is made of more wood than metal. The few times I live after being shot at, my plane is uncontrollable after loosing one piece (either elevators, rudder, or engine).


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 10, 2013)

Since the latest patch I've stuck to playing with my level 4-5 russian planes... it's not even fair


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2013)

I just created a support ticked in hopes of getting some lions back for them taking away half of my weapon upgrades, mainly pylons, cannons/guns, etc. Which all disappeared after the last patch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 12, 2013)

Let this be a lesson to all of you on TS. Don't push me to download and play a game with you. NOW you see what happens. I download it and they made the game suck via patch. If I would have stayed strong and ignored all of you like I normally do then you all would still be enjoying this game. BUT NO! You all insisted I try it. You see what happens Larry? Do you see what happens when you ask Themailman to download a game not on steam! DO YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS LARRY!


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2013)

I have no idea what the Larry reference is you crazy dolt.

The game is actually better after the patch, with the exception of a couple issue that are for the most part fixed now.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 12, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Let this be a lesson to all of you on TS. Don't push me to download and play a game with you. NOW you see what happens. I download it and they made the game suck via patch. If I would have stayed strong and ignored all of you like I normally do then you all would still be enjoying this game. BUT NO! You all insisted I try it. You see what happens Larry? Do you see what happens when you ask Themailman to download a game not on steam! DO YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS LARRY!





I think this patch actually made the game enjoyable for the first time in months.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> I have no idea what the Larry reference is you crazy dolt.



Shame on you!  Perhaps you need the visual of a crow bar smashing a corvette you jostle your grey matter into action?

And minus the upgrade jazz, I'm settling into the new patch well.  I'd be interested to see how your ticket turns out, I was reading you needed screenshots from before the patch, which seems ludicrous.  I've spent a pretty penny in silver lions getting most of my planes back to snuff, most of the pylons and such that are still locked now have a more exorbitant experience requirement than previously.


----------



## erocker (Aug 12, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Shame on you! Perhaps you need the visual of a crow bar smashing a corvette you jostle your grey matter into action?



Nope. Nothing...

Oh, and still no reply from support.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> Nope. Nothing...
> 
> Oh, and still no reply from support.



Well, I wouldn't hold your breath


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 13, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I think this patch actually made the game enjoyable for the first time in months.



yea i like the new patch
now my f109 is just as unstoppable as my yak t and if that wasnt bad enough the yak K has a 45MM


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2013)

Now available on Steam

http://warthunder.com/en/news/234/current/







I'm glad I waited on getting more GE for premium, the Steam pack is a heck of a deal.

EDIT:  There was a funny post on the Warthunder forums:  Time to switch to level 0-1 for the new player initiation

Also, I'm reading posts that you can move your Warthunder folder into your Steam one and it works.


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Now available on Steam
> 
> http://warthunder.com/en/news/234/current/
> 
> ...



I'm looking for this Mustang and Ace pack.. I can't find it. I got a FW-190 last night and flew in a level 10-11 match. Probably one of the best matches I've ever had. Got 55,000 SL's for it.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2013)

erocker said:


> I'm looking for this Mustang and Ace pack.. I can't find it. I got a FW-190 last night and flew in a level 10-11 match. Probably one of the best matches I've ever had. Got 55,000 SL's for it.



Nice round!  I think I quit last night right when you were getting on, I looked for you.

I think Steam is having troubles with their purchases for this game, it is hot off the press, the OP in the Warthunder forum says it will be fixed ASAP.  I think I'll stick with the Steam pack for now, 3 planes, 2 campaigns, a month of premium and 1700 GE for $18.74 is super cheap compared to the $ I usually pay for one plane and 2 weeks.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 29, 2013)

[yt]0sfA-NsbzJY[/yt]


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 30, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> [yt]0sfA-NsbzJY[/yt]



Wow!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 30, 2013)

If they can pull of ground and navy and meld it all together.. this game has a chance to be fricking epic


----------



## D007 (Aug 30, 2013)

Honestly the game was better in the early stages of beta.. 
Patches are ruining this game and have continued to imho..

Costs have gone up for everything and fun has gone down.. I'll stick to something else..
I keep trying to log back in every now and then, hoping it's better.
But it's still just a shell of a game..


----------



## burebista (Aug 30, 2013)

For me costs are not a problem but fun it is. And lately I don't have much fun waiting in queue forever when I want to play Brits or US and after that being instagibbed by a plane 5 tiers higher.

But I still have fun with some middle Tier planes. *cough* Beau *cough*


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 30, 2013)

The beau is op in every game mode -_-

I stick to arcade. Queue's are quick and it's a good way to kill an hour.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 31, 2013)

War Thunder packs are back on sale


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 31, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> [yt]0sfA-NsbzJY[/yt]



Real men doing a real mans job. Shame we now are creating a power puff girl military. Anyway epic video taco. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Real men doing a real mans job. Shame we now are creating a power puff girl military. Anyway epic video taco. Thanks for sharing!



That's what I always tell people:  "That MailMan is a real man's man, if you know what I mean."


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 31, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DO YOU SEE WHAT HAPPENS LARRY!



Is this your homework Larry?










Even three weeks after you referenced it, I just could not let it be lost


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2013)

Hot diggity, it's Indian Summer reward time!1!!1

I really want me some A-26 Invader action, shouldn't be too hard, only have to shoot down 1100 planes between now and Sept. 23..........should be easy enough, let's see, 1100 divided by 14..........78 planes a day?!??

Guess I'll be sticking with my B-25


----------



## burebista (Sep 10, 2013)

Man already are guys on forums with 2 planes fulfilled. 
I'm struggling in HB for a Dora but it's almost impossible for my aiming skills. 20 planes/day. Mission impossible for me.


----------



## burebista (Sep 12, 2013)

BTW some tanks. Ingame footage from Alpha stage.


----------



## burebista (Sep 16, 2013)

Last night dev server was up for a couple of hours.
Patch notes until now:



> Preliminary patch notes 1.35.3.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have a new game mode, Historical events. Looks like this:







As for me I have 2 new planes in my interest range: Fw A5 and Yak-3P.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 16, 2013)

Any idea of when this patch is going to drop?  Also, what exactly does the "LTH" refer to when they are talking about fixing the Spit IX?  I'm hoping it didn't get the nerf that everyone has been clamoring for.


----------



## burebista (Sep 16, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Any idea of when this patch is going to drop?


In a Wednesday for sure. But I don't know which Wednesday. 

According to the guys in forums it looks like Spit IX is not nerfed yet in that 105 fuel/climb rate.

But TBH I'm really sick of Spit IX. In last week I'm playing only Germans for my free Dora and I'm facing only Spit IX regardless what plane I'm using (from F4 to Fw A8 same damned Spit IX, and not just a couple of them but almost all enemies are in Spit IX ).

*LE:*


> Also, what exactly does the "LTH" refer to when they are talking about fixing the Spit IX? I'm hoping it didn't get the nerf that everyone has been clamoring for.


LTH means:
Лётно-Технические Характеристики
Flight\Technical Characteristics.

And about fixing Spit IX it looks like it's buffed more because they changed his engine from Merlin 61 to Merlin 66.
Oh boy...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 16, 2013)

burebista said:


> BTW some tanks. Ingame footage from Alpha stage.



If they can manage to merge tanks, planes, boats.... this game will be epic


----------



## burebista (Sep 16, 2013)

Planes are fine for now generally speaking.
Let's see tanks in this Autumn.
And if all goes well bring boats too.


----------



## burebista (Sep 18, 2013)

Official 1.35 preliminary patchnotes.

It looks like finally they're trying to alleviate the Spit IX problems in 2 ways:
- removing the premium version from store
- splitting the existing one in two variants, one at Tier 10 with Merlin 61 engine and without 105 fuel and one at Tier 13 with Merlin 66 engine and with 105 fuel.

Let's see how it goes.

Also we'll have a new game mode: Events mode
This looks very interesting for me TBH.


----------



## burebista (Sep 19, 2013)

OK, I did it. Dora for free playing HB. 

And my first game in it (it's my first youtube video ever so bear with me please).


----------



## erocker (Sep 19, 2013)

burebista said:


> It looks like finally they're trying to alleviate the Spit IX problems in 2 ways:
> - removing the premium version from store
> - splitting the existing one in two variants, one at Tier 10 with Merlin 61 engine and without 105 fuel and one at Tier 13 with Merlin 66 engine and with 105 fuel.



So, if you have the Spit IX now, you're going to have two planes to replace it? I'm cool with that.. Or perhaps it will just become the Tier 13 version.


----------



## burebista (Sep 19, 2013)

erocker said:


> Or perhaps it will just become the Tier 13 version.


^^This.

I'm not sure yet how Premium Spit IX will be. Moved to tier 13 and buffed with new engine or remaining at Tier 10 and nerfed (without 105 fuel and with old engine).


----------



## burebista (Sep 26, 2013)

Today is the patch day.



> Pilots, we present the War Thunder update 1.35.
> 
> War Thunder update 1.35 introduces a new game play element – Events mode. Events mode includes special battles with custom parameters. In Events mode, players can recreate historical battles, try new missions and maps, or use familiar maps with customized flight model settings. War Thunder pilots have the ability not only to choose which side of the conflict they are on and which aircraft to use in battle, but also to evaluate their opponent's strength – where, against whom, and in what mode they will fight.
> Events mode allows us to experiment with new and familiar game missions. For example, to use the [Operation] Korea map in Arcade mode or to fight it in simulation mode in the Rice Terraces arcades. Moreover, the game modes themselves can now have unusual, interesting settings – for example, an arcade without the ability to respawn, historical battles in which weapons can be reloaded while flying, battles with a limited number of respawns. This kind of freedom to customize settings gives players a fresh perspective on familiar missions and tactical techniques.
> ...


----------



## burebista (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't buy anything yet guys. In one hour we'll have this event



> From September 26th 18:00 GMT (11:00 PDT) to September 30th 07:00 GMT (00:00 PDT)
> 
> x5 experience for the first victory
> 
> ...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 26, 2013)

"All Tu-2 and Beaufighter aircraft construction errors fixed. Airframes are now require less damage to destroy."

YESSS!!! Nerf the Beaufighter!


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> "All Tu-2 and Beaufighter aircraft construction errors fixed. Airframes are now require less damage to destroy."
> 
> YESSS!!! Nerf the Beaufighter!



Lol. Good thing I just moved on to the Mosquito. I'm liking that plane almost more than the Beaufighters.


----------



## burebista (Oct 5, 2013)

Airplanes and tanks combined gameply in AB.

[yt]foTmS4omfoE#t[/yt]


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 8, 2013)

I had a decent round a while ago


----------



## burebista (Oct 9, 2013)

Good stuff man. 

I've had a nice game in P-47 too. Left alone at 6k and kill whatever cross my sights. Started wits some BnZ (more B than Z) and ended with a nice Hammerhead.


----------



## burebista (Oct 12, 2013)

Preliminary tech-trees. For tanks.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 12, 2013)

After giving up on world of warplanes, i have just started playing this game. 
Damn, I have a lot to learn, lol.


----------



## burebista (Oct 14, 2013)

It's a "little" different than WoWp.
You can start in AB and have a lot of fun in that furball madness then move to HB/FRB if you want something more realistic.

Anyway, take your time and have fun. 
If you have some questions just ask here or take a look at wiki for some basic explanations (it's a little bit outdated but generally speaking is a good starting guide).


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, no kidding. 
WoWp is way more arcade-based than WT. 

I'm still trying to digest the menus, they're not as intuitive as I thought they would be.
Also, WoWp didn't have "crews" by the time I stopped playing so I'm figuring out how that works when I want to get next tier planes.

So far, I am liking it. Had to change the mentality of 1 plane per battle to available planes per battle. Furballs are less messy and that's a good thing. Also have to learn again to avoid blackouts.
Right now my objective is to try and get the planes I used to fly in wowp. That will give me an idea of how different the flight model is, down to a certain level of detail.


----------



## burebista (Oct 15, 2013)

IMO crew based gameplay in WT it's better than tank slots in WoT. Here you can train a crew for as many planes as you like and they'll never forget what they learn. Basically once you bought a plane and  train a crew for it you'll have it forever, no need to sell the plane to free a slot and also no need to retrain the crew if you want to play that plane later.

For AB you need those 5 slots (3 free and 2 for credits, and you can also expand crew slots beyond but it costs gold) but for HB/FRB you need only one or 2 (one for fighters and one for bombers/heavy fighters for example). Keeping only one/two slots active helps to crew leveling too because as you see you have a lot of skills for crew.

About FM/DM, if you want to feel the right ones you must fly in HB or FRB (FRB only if you are a hardcore simmer) because in Arcade FM/DM is generic but in HB you really need to pay attention at damage taken or ammo count because is not too easy to fly/land with a black wing/tail or red engine and is not advisable to spray and pray because you have limited ammo/fuel and you must return to airfield to resupply.

But for now have fun in Arcade and "feel" the game/planes.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 16, 2013)

Best score for the day:




I like the I-15s in this game. 
Sad to see that the LaGG-3 lacks the 37mm cannon. :\ I guess I'll seek the I-16 first.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Best score for the day:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131016/resultstoday2.jpg
> I like the I-15s in this game.
> Sad to see that the LaGG-3 lacks the 37mm cannon. :\ I guess I'll seek the I-16 first.



I really like that I-16, it's such a cute little plane, and turns on a dime,  it's just not that fast.  The LaGG-3 is pretty sweet, not one to turn your nose up at.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh yeah, in wowp the I-16 (late) was great, because it could easily shoot down emils/LaGG-3s/warhawks (which were a tier above) flown by players that didn't knew what they were doing and most same tier planes just didn't stand a chance if they failed to get out of range quickly.

21/10 EDIT (so no double-posting):
This was two days ago... (using the Fury MKII)





Today... (Using Gladiator MKII + Hurricane MKI)




Hurray for the UK!

No, seriously, the planes are awesome!
I got taunted and everything when I was shot down with the gladiator by a spitfire MK I (I can tell who was the culprit, btw) (9/4, at that moment)...after I had shot that same guy down, when he was using a hurricane...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 22, 2013)

PEW PEW PEW


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 23, 2013)

I have been noticing something about this game. It feels less rewarding than in wowp when acquiring new planes, because more often than not it's just a new version of the same plane model, but a tier above.
Even less rewarding if you've already unlocked parts for that same plane, before going for the new one (when looking at the details). Considering the cost of the plane+training makes me think that after a certain tier, it just isn't worth it if you don't add some eagles to the equation and don't mind close to no change.

Then again, wowp was healthpoint based, so the thing that mattered the most was DPS in plane upgrades and in higher tier planes, followed by how much hp the fuselage had. Like I've said before, I remind you that wowp is way more arcade-ish than warthunder...
But the airplane in the tier above would be a different model, unless it was a Bf 109 (improved guns+better engine in higher tiers), Bf 110 (bigger/more bombs+better engines in higher tier) or a IL-2 (a ton more offensive power+rear gunner in higher tier).


----------



## burebista (Oct 23, 2013)

Yep, grinding upgrades can be frustrating. Especially on high tiers and especially on standard account.
TBH I didn't put in action some planes only because I have to re-grind same modules as the previous almost identical plane. The only exception (until now) was P-47. I have both and grind both because I like The Jug. 

But now I have some high tier planes (second Bearcat/K4/Ta-152 for example) and the grind is atrocious first because of "funny" matchmaking and second because standard account. OK it's a third reason too, my "flying" skills but this is not Gaijin's fault.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 25, 2013)

Superior landing technique (for airbase capture tactic) is superior.


----------



## burebista (Nov 7, 2013)

A little bit speculation based on this news.


> And finally, there will be a unique Golden Eagles event on November 24th, something you have never seen before!


I saw almost everything until now in WT but I didn't saw tanks. Yet. 
So maybe we'll see tanks from November 24?


----------



## burebista (Nov 13, 2013)

Emergency landing with an unexpected ending.


----------



## burebista (Nov 27, 2013)

New grind system.
Looks similar to WoT but it isn't.

NewsDev server 1.37.4.0 with changes

Tanks (with crew skills and stats), DX11&OpenGL, new planes, new FM/DM for a lot of planes, new maps.

Oh boy, it's coming.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 27, 2013)

The new grind looks interesting, and after not playing for a couple of months is kind of an incentive to get back in the pilot seat.


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 27, 2013)

Aw man...sucks that I won't be able to play for the next few months...maybe during x-mas time, but only for a few days.


----------



## burebista (Nov 28, 2013)

Relax man, tanks are coming but later in December at best.

For now I'm waiting for dev server to see all those changes.


----------



## burebista (Nov 29, 2013)

1.37 Preliminary Patch Notes
No words about tanks. Yet. 

New DX11 render.
Looks good but I hope it won't kill my FPSs.


----------



## burebista (Dec 1, 2013)

I've recorded 14 minutes on dev server last night. Nothing fancy, just new menu/colors, planes stats and stuff like that.










Brace yourself, new colors and new grinding system. Ah and also my FPS's drop a"little" with new DX11 render.
Mixed feelings about 1.37. Let's wait and see it in production but be prepared for a WoT grind style.


----------



## burebista (Dec 9, 2013)

burebista said:


> Let's wait and see it in production but be prepared for a WoT grind style.


Fortunately they listen to the sh!tstorm and we're back in next dev server patch.


> * to unlock next plane in line you don't have to unlock modifications anymore
> 
> * lots of freezes and crashes fixed
> 
> ...



The red part makes me happy again. We can play like now with what planes we like to research the next plane we want.
More than that on latest dev server planes unlocked but not bought now are unlocked too. I'm a little bit sad because I've already spend 7.5 million credits to buy all my unlocked planes but it's not a major problem because I have tons of credits. But I dunno if it will be kept in live server.

They change the colors too, now they are more eye-friendly.

TBH I'm eagerly waiting 1.37 patch. it looks like a turning point and in a good way IMO.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 23, 2013)

Those .50 cal coming from a P-40 feel good on my Ki-10.
I also managed to reel in some serious dosh by canopy-spraying a Yak-7 with my Val.
I have mixed feelings about this new MM.

EDIT: My 5770 likes the new DX11 render.


----------



## red_stapler (Dec 23, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> I have mixed feelings about this new MM.



Heh, the first time you encounter a team of XP-50s in historical tier II is pretty frustrating.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 23, 2013)

There's aircobras everywhere now too. Get distracted for long enough and you will be missing a wing.
I guess I can't accuse them of russian bias, since they didn't add the lagg-3-37.
But if they had, we could be having dildo-launcher duels by now.


----------



## Flogger23m (Dec 24, 2013)

The engine is amazing, though I can not get into MMO style games. Which is too bad as it looks realistic enough to be fun, but simplified enough so you can jump in easily for an hour or so. I am also not a fan of WWII air combat either (prefer post 1950s).


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 24, 2013)

Winter event is online.

Weird discounts (considering you might not have planes to buy...unless you grind them in time) and new tasks to unlock a morbidly-obese russian cargo plane (that shoots ishaks) and a XP-50 that has a hard time holding onto its wings.

Have fun.


----------



## erocker (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the research thing. If I played more often I probably wouldn't mind it as much but I just don't have the time.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 24, 2013)

Total pay2win game. Just add money and max out your crew points.


----------



## Flogger23m (Dec 26, 2013)

Does anyone know the size of the largest map in this game? The graphics are impressive, though I can't imagine the maps are that large?


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 6, 2014)

Been doing some quick math and I think I'll be able to get the Lancaster by 2017 with this grind unlock system...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 14, 2014)

14 January patch notes listed on my website http://overlordgaming.us/archives/767


----------



## burebista (Jan 14, 2014)

Take a look at official one. They changed some info since first publish.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 14, 2014)

burebista said:


> Take a look at official one. They changed some info since first publish.



they changed one thing... and it's not even a patch note.. dick


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 14, 2014)

So....they are trying to handle the Yer issue...let's see if they didn't re-created it with the TB-3.


> Fixed achievements on take-offs and landings;


I wondered why I stopped getting those.


> New option in the 'Game options - Interface' menu. Players can choose ammo and temperature to be displayed always.


This is useful. Especially the ammo for the japanese planes.


> Pilots’ and gunners’ damage area is reduced for all planes. The shape of damage area is now close to average man’s shape. Chance to knock the pilot or gunner out is reduced: from the side by 40-50%, from the front and from the rear by 10-15%, from above and from below - by 20-30%.


So, I'm guessing that the DA was that of an obese person?


> Nimrod Mk.I — fm fixed according to data sheet;
> Nimrod Mk.II — fm fixed according to data sheet;
> Fury I — fm fixed according to data sheet;
> Fury II — fm fixed according to data sheet;


If that helps them suck a little less, it's worth it.


> 1st rank - amount of RP needed is increased by 0-14%
> 2nd rank - amount of RP needed is increased by 3-10%


Welcome to War Thunder, newbie. Time to grind.
They did, however, lower it for jets. Not sure if enough, I'm still nowhere close to getting a jet.


> RP reward reduced for destroying ground targets for bombers





> Silver Lions rewards for destroying ground targets in AB is increased by 30%


wat
why


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 19, 2014)

*Premium I-153s, 

Premium I-153s everyhere...*



In AB, I mean. Man, that is getting annoying. Especially because I'm getting constantly jumped-on when I'm busy with somebody else. I already check my surroundings every chance I get, yet I fail to spot them in time. Also, most of them use stealth ammo, so evading without tail damage (at least) is near impossible.


----------



## burebista (Jan 22, 2014)

Today patch.

Meantime I must vent myself about N1K UFO.
Just watch this small video from two days ago. I put him on fire, he burns for almost a minute then pulling out the fire and start chasing my Tempest like nothing happens.










I promise myself that I'll quit every game with this crap in it.  At least until they'll fix it. Soon™...


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 31, 2014)

I've had my betty being hit in the tanks and lighting up, like it should, only to stay on fire for around 20-odd seconds. Which it shouldn't. 

But then again, it was arcade...

Anyway...






It really pays-off to use HEF rounds. ^^


----------



## burebista (Feb 1, 2014)

burebista said:


> I promise myself that I'll quit every game with this crap in it.  At least until they'll fix it. Soon™...


Change of plans. If you cannot beat them then join them. 
N1K almost stock below.






I cannot find last 2 AI's so I quit. After a while game was ended with a hefty 90k lions and unlocked 2 tier 2 modules at once. It was x4 for today. 

JP, a lot of decals you unlocked there. Nice one.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice score.


burebista said:


> JP, a lot of decals you unlocked there. Nice one.


Only one. I had already unlocked those jaws, but have unlocked it again for some reason. :\


----------



## burebista (Feb 6, 2014)

Trying to get my daily doubles yesterday.
Brits






Reminds me of WoT horror.

Then Russians






Such P-63 spam. Much broke.


----------



## burebista (Feb 11, 2014)

For those interested in tanks. Today we received Tier 4 tanks for test and below you can see 4 minutes of playing Realistic Battles in my King Tiger.










You can see how game looks, how it sounds, you can see aiming from the move or from stop, you can see how spotting works(?). You can see stuff. 

For me RB with Gaijin's tanks is my Holy Grail. I need just bigger maps and another game mode instead this Capture the flag mode.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 16, 2014)

Just chillin'


----------



## burebista (Feb 17, 2014)

Soft landing they say...


----------



## burebista (Mar 3, 2014)

A full battle in T-34. 
Nothing spectacular, just a game like 90% of your future battles in GF.
I put it here just to see how tanks are played in CBT 1.40.5.0.
You'll see how the tanks looks, sound, feel, shoot, spot and so on. Basically is the whole game mechanics as it is now.

I choose T-34 because I call it Russian Maus at Tier 1. Everything else is nothing compared to T-34.


----------



## burebista (Mar 4, 2014)

And a game from other side: Germans with their pride at this Tier PzIII Ausf.F.

Enjoy the German steel.


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 16, 2014)

How to tell that defeat is unavoidable:


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2014)

So... When are tanks getting released?


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 16, 2014)

Last week's stress test seemed to be for the tank inclusion. (Major collapse, with ~100k trying to connect)
As far as I can tell, 1.39 is going to have FM fixes, new planes, new decals, and possibly an economy tune-up. That I've read of, no tanks getting out of CBT.
Maybe in 1.41 (Aug-Sep).


----------



## burebista (Mar 18, 2014)

Yup, we have 1.40.xx on CBT server and usually this means that tanks will be in 1.41 live because they have even numbers on test servers and odd numbers on live servers.

But IMO tanks are far-far-away to be released for Open Beta testing...


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 18, 2014)

So I've been playing War Thunder for quite a while now, first as the Axis, and now I'm working my way into the 4th rank of Soviet planes. The game is great, and when I have the time I try to at least get that daily win bonus each day.

I've been wondering about something for a while though, what do you guys think of the Soviet I-185(m-82)?

To me its by far the best plane in rank 3, with better handling than either La-5's or Yak-9 and Yak-3's, very high climb rates, a high ceiling, nice cannons and very good secondary weapons(with rockets granting many easy kills on lazy bomber pilots).

However when I look at its historical background it apparently never even made it to production, which is a bit odd for such a successful plane in-game.

What are your guys' thoughts?

Awesome thread btw ^^


----------



## broken pixel (Mar 18, 2014)

Fligh sim?

http://il2sturmovik.com


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 18, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> I've been wondering about something for a while though, what do you guys think of the Soviet I-185(m-82)?


OP^Biased and so on.
(In arcade, anyway...)

The least they could have done was to make it a premium...





broken pixel said:


> <IL-2 S : BoS>


Yes, yes. But this thread is about War Thunder.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 18, 2014)

_JP_ said:


> The least they could have done was to make it a premium...
> .



If its really that OP that would make it pay to win however?


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, premium and a BR boost (so it stops showing-up in 3~3.5 BR battles) (I know its BR is 4), until they fix the FM.
I can, sort of, understand that they needed a buffer plane for the MiG line, until the tech trees are sorted out. Otherwise the jump to the MiG-9 would be quick-er...
But, at the same time, I have a hard time out-maneuvering those things in a zero.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 18, 2014)

_JP_ said:


> Well, premium and a BR boost (so it stops showing-up in 3~3.5 BR battles) (I know its BR is 4), until they fix the FM.
> I can, sort of, understand that they needed a buffer plane for the MiG line, until the tech trees are sorted out. Otherwise the jump to the MiG-9 would be quick-er...
> But, at the same time, I have a hard time out-maneuvering those things in a zero.



Yeah, I mean don't get me wrong they're awesome to fly, really loving it and believe I seriously play a significant part in winning most non-domination games, but they just don't really seem to have a downside. I often finish arcade games without getting shot down once in that plane(unless i'm asking for it).


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 18, 2014)

_JP_ said:


> I can, sort of, understand that they needed a buffer plane for the MiG line


By "sort of" I mean, to me it doesn't create the result that was wanted and it basically acts just like any other Yak. So, imo, the devs should have just stayed put and/or increase the RP needed for the MiG-9, instead of unleashing this prototype that (in-game) acts like a soviet wet dream.


----------



## burebista (Mar 19, 2014)

Yesterday I've made my first Simulator battle with tanks before closing servers
I've put below only the only kill I've made because games are not so exciting.










But this is what I want to play instead WoT. No markers, no magic crosshair and spotting only with your bare eyes. And you have only 2 views, commander view and gunner view so no 3rd view.
Indeed game looks somehow boring (you must be very careful how and where you move ) because is hard to spot an enemy at distance and behind bushes but at least fights are close to reality.
All I need now is larger maps and refined DM and I guess I'll like it.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks awesome! Are those battles also including planes?


----------



## burebista (Mar 19, 2014)

Yup, but planes were deactivated in last days. Maybe they'll bring them back this week but planes are deadly to tanks.
I can say that a Chaika with 4x100 kg bombs brings havoc between tanks (my KV-1 was blown to pieces by a single 100 kg bomb direct hit). I just don't even try to imagine what a ground attack plane can do (IL-2 and P-47 fully loaded with bombs and rockets comes in mind now).


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 19, 2014)

burebista said:


> Yup, but planes were deactivated in last days. Maybe they'll bring them back this week but planes are deadly to tanks.
> I can say that a Chaika with 4x100 kg bombs brings havoc between tanks (my KV-1 was blown to pieces by a single 100 kg bomb direct hit). I just don't even try to imagine what a ground attack plane can do (IL-2 and P-47 fully loaded with bombs and rockets comes in mind now).


Yeah I love flying Il-2 and Il-10's for exactly that reason =D. Was already wondering how they would do it from a balance point of view. I suppose that if you've got two equal air and ground forces battling it doesn't really matter. However I do see tanks as being more "expendable" and in that sense maybe players should have more tank respawns that aircraft respawns maybe?


----------



## burebista (Mar 19, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> However I do see tanks as being more "expendable" and in that sense maybe players should have more tank respawns that aircraft respawns maybe?


Hope I don't get banned from CBT for posting this but this is an excerpt from yesterday patch.



> Mission and game modes:
> 
> 
> New RB mode is enabled. In this mode number of respawns restricted by spawn score, which can be gained during game. In this mode all slots can be used - both tanks and aircraft.
> ...



Note that this is CBT and all those features are object to change. They are still trying new things to spice up the gameplay.

As for me all I want is a realistic environment/tanks/DM/spotting/aiming without respawns. Like in real life, you make a mistake you pay for it. 
I want something different from arcade gameplay like WoT.


----------



## Mathragh (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for accepting me into the squad! forgot about the fact that I didn't use the same name on there, but apparently you figured it out

And I agree; the damage model on those tanks didn't really seem all that solid, while it is one of those key factors that make plane fighting really fun.


----------



## burebista (Mar 21, 2014)

My Bearcat was dusty in garage so I took it for a spin.
Fourth kill is somehow nice.


----------



## erixx (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks all for this thread. i want!!!!


----------



## burebista (Mar 22, 2014)

From today we have a new map for RB/SB with tanks: Kursk. It's huge and with AI tanks and planes.

I've played it from 2 different perspectives:

IL-2









You must see last 5 seconds, it's a WTF moment. 

T-34-57









TBH with this kind of map game is fine. Some spotting issues but they said that for now foliage/forest doesn't count for camo so it will be better.
As you see in my IL-2 video basically I cannot spot any tanks on the ground so it's kinda hard to hit them but if you see it then a good pilot (not me lol) can bring havoc between tanks.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy april fools from gaijin


----------



## burebista (Apr 4, 2014)

Giveaway for CBT.

Good luck.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 4, 2014)

same here, thnx

On a side note; finally managed to reach my 1st jet this week, be having two russian rank 4 planes researched(IL-10 and La-7), meaning i can take the MiG-9 for a spin!


----------



## burebista (Apr 4, 2014)

Mig-7?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 4, 2014)

Haha!! my bad, Ofc I ment the MiG-9. Don't know where I got the MiG-7 idea from.

Suppose the american naming scheme isn't just cooler looking with all their nicknames 


Edited other post aswell.


----------



## burebista (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't hold your breath with both MiG-9's.
The only jet worth from Russian line is MiG-15. Others are garbage (with capital G).


----------



## burebista (Apr 15, 2014)

Patch 1.39 is out. Release notes.

Trailer.










New Spits here I come.


----------



## burebista (Apr 26, 2014)

A little effort for 2 days and almost everybody can join CBT. Event.
Good luck.


----------



## burebista (May 15, 2014)

Today patch 1.41. Tanks come to OBT. Have fun with new toys.


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2014)

burebista said:


> Today patch 1.41. Tanks come to OBT. Have fun with new toys.



Thanks for the heads-up! Been looking forward to this for quite some time!  

The new B-25 variants look awesome.


----------



## burebista (May 16, 2014)

Also some tables with new repair prices and BR changes. Some are nice some not so nice but time will tell.


----------



## _JP_ (May 17, 2014)

Highlight of this update:





They had to add another I-185...they just had too...
Also, squirrels eatin' mah game!

EDIT:


erocker said:


> The new B-25 variants look awesome.


Yes, they changed the USA tree again because of the PBJs...which, yet again, messes with my crew arrangement. *Sigh*


----------



## catnipkiller (May 17, 2014)

You can max the crew points day one by paying money. Maby someday they will make a free game thats not pay2win.


----------



## burebista (May 19, 2014)

_JP_ said:


> Highlight of this update:


It's your highlight. Mine is this one.


----------



## burebista (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh well, my first Tier 5 tank. Unfortunately it's not German but Russian: IS-3


----------



## burebista (Jul 23, 2014)

Time passed by and the game is going to a downward spiral. At least for me.
I'm playing planes since 14 September 2011 14:11 and tanks since 22 December 2013 22:36.

Starting WT for tanks but until they appear I've had great fun with planes. Unexpectedly I must say.
But tanks arrives and I was in CBT. Things looks promising but they rushed it into OBT and Pandora's box was opened.
I'll talk only about tanks because this is all I want from this game: tanks.

I'm playing tanks only in SB. AB is for ADHD people (no offense but instead playing GF AB you should play WoT because WoT is miles ahead in fun gameplay) and RB is filled with nametags all over the map so only SB is something completely different than WoT. At least for me.
So what I have playing tanks in SB?

- endless waiting time in queue for high tiers and if I get a match is 4 vs. 4
- Karelia
- gun barrel damage
- Karelia
- Romulan tanks
- one game mode
- Karelia again
- hilarious DM
- did I mention Karelia?
- no end game content
- and much more wrong things with tanks (spotting system, rewards, multiple respawns for meds/td's, physics, maps, lack of players, lack of game modes, forced mixed battles and so on).

In fact the only working things for tanks are graphics/sounds.

Every time I have hope that next patch will put tanks back on tracks (pun intended) but no joy until now.
Yesterday was a patch day. Both on server and client. They also did a lot of changes for planes and tanks.
I was thrilled when I saw some big changes for tanks


_Added base visibility check when viewed through trees - at the moment it is only enabled for the armour penetration indicator in AB;_
_Added repair and rearming of ground vehicles at capture points;_
_Added influence of tank crew on detection. A non trained crew will be able to locate targets up to 1km away, fully trained to up to 1.5km; direction of detection as follows: commander - towards camera direction, aimer - towards barrel direction, driver and radio operator - towards tank movement direction;_
_Ground forces visibility check has been improved._
3 changes in spotting system and one for DM system. It must be good I said to myself so I eagerly wait to go home and see the changes.
Disaster. First game in KT and after 10 minutes of waiting in queue I got this game below. It's only one minute of playing but it shows 3 gamebreaking problems which plague GF now:

- Romulan tanks. Watch that TD appearing and disappearing in plain field
- shooting through rocks
- omnipresent gun barrel damage crap










This was the drop which fill my glass. Enough is enough. 8 months of playing tanks and we are in the same point as the beginning.

And it's not only me. Pilots are upset too. Playerbase is dropping. In good old days we've had a peak of 50k PC players only with planes. Now we have a peak of 40-50k players but we have PS4 players added and tank players too. All my friends from my list already uninstalled game.
I am alone now. And sad. Hoping for better and expecting the worse.

It's time to take a break from this game and check it again after a few months. Hope dies last. 

Bottom line it's not a rant/whine post but only a disappointed one. I've had great expectations for tanks based on funny planes but until now nothing.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 23, 2014)

That's a real drag to hear.  I used to love this game, but found it less and less fun with every patch they released. Unfortunately, your signature seems to hold true.


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 23, 2014)

I still play it regularly with a couple of friends, and for me it only got better and better. I mostly play arcade though(both planes and tanks). I'm not officially diagnosed with ADHD, but I still prefer it because of the shorter and more action packed matches. Wait times are usually very short, even in squads so it seems your queuing problem is mostly limited to realistic battles. 

Seems like most patches bring improvements to the game, however, I agree that they are going quite slow. With them also supporting the new shield tablet, I wonder if too much dev resources go to keeping all the platforms in sync instead of the core gameplay. I don't see the game getting even close to complete anytime in the next two years if they keep up this pace. Its a pity really, their implementation is very good, but the game just seems to stagnate way too often.


----------



## burebista (Jul 23, 2014)

Speaking for planes. Man it was fun playing planes until patch 1.35. Then patch 1.37 come and breaks hell. And then patch after patch it was worse.
Speaking for tanks. In OBT they start as a mess and now they are still a mess.

It's a great looking game but that's all. Gameplay wise is a failure. Maybe in time they'll fix it who knows. But I hope they'll have players too because in actual pace they lose more players than gain new players.

*LE:* Math don't get me wrong. I was an AB player long time with planes and it was kinda fun but then I've discovered RB for planes and it was a whole new world.
For tanks AB is too much for me. Nametags all over the place, magic crosshair which detects unseen tanks, small maps, multiple respawns and tanks in garage. Not my coup of tea. 
But I must admit that in AB is more and fast action than RB/SB.


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 23, 2014)

What is wrong with planes since 1.37?

Also, gameplay wise I think it still is way better than both all flying and tanking games I've played. The vid you showed of that barrel being destroyed through a rock really is an outlier, with stuff working well most of the time.

Sure there might still be some bugs, and true, they should've been fixed really, but they're not as important for all game modes, certainly not with the low frequency they're happening at.

I do however share your sentiment that this game isn't improving enough. But who knows whats coming in the next couple of months. Its still a Beta game afterall.


----------



## burebista (Jul 23, 2014)

They changed economy and Tiers in 1.37 and they introduced Battle Rating.
If you take a look at their forums you'll see a lot of people disappointed after 1.37.

Planes in WT are miles ahead than WoWp. Basically you cannot compare those two games. WT wins hands down.
On the other hand tanks are not so fun compared with WoT. Somehow is normal because they have only 8 months of tanks compared with a couple of years for WoT but is like you said, this game isn't improving enough.

And believe me gun barrel black is not happening with low frequency. It's happening in every single game dammit. Imagine my fun when after 15-30 minutes of waiting in queue for a battle in my IS-3 I have gun barrel black from first shot and 5 minutes repair. Now that's fun.


----------



## Mathragh (Jul 23, 2014)

burebista said:


> They changed economy and Tiers in 1.37 and they introduced Battle Rating.
> If you take a look at their forums you'll see a lot of people disappointed after 1.37.
> 
> Planes in WT are miles ahead than WoWp. Basically you cannot compare those two games. WT wins hands down.
> ...



Oh wow, I guess its different in realistic battles then. They did shorten the gun barrel repair time by quite a bit this patch, which feels a lot better in arcade battles atleast, but yeah can imagine your feeling towards that when the barrel seems to be made out of paper in your games. Is it specific to the IS-3?


----------



## burebista (Jul 23, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> Is it specific to the IS-3?


Nope, I've chose IS-3 as an example because it's Tier 5 and I must wait between 15-30 minutes to find a battle and that's why it hurts when I have gun barrel black from first shot.
This crap wasn't in CBT. It appears in OBT. Why? Don't know. 
There are countless of threads/posts on their forum about this problem. This is one of them.

In AB everything is toned down. From tank handling to damage and maybe that's why you don't feel it like a major problem. In RB/SB when you have only one tank and one respawn it hurts bad.


----------



## broken pixel (Jul 23, 2014)

May I suggest embarking upon a learning curve for all you arcade pilots. 

IL2 BoS Black Angels- dead stick landing.:


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 23, 2014)

burebista said:


> Speaking for planes. Man it was fun playing planes until patch 1.35. Then patch 1.37 come and breaks hell. And then patch after patch it was worse.



That's what did it for me.  I miss the days of 1.35.  The new research scheme is not an improvement, and researching new guns and plane parts is goofy - especially since a lot of improvements that were already unlocked became locked again.


----------



## burebista (Jul 24, 2014)

Agree Alex.

About unlocking modules in low tiers is not so obvious but when you have (for example) 3 Sabre's and for each you have to unlock same modules it is pure masochism.
Same for tanks. I have 3 KT's practically identical (only different turret and gun) and I have to research all from scratch for each one.


----------



## burebista (Jul 31, 2014)

[Special] Summertime Madness

Some interesting stuff in that madness.


----------



## burebista (Aug 11, 2014)

That madness event is pure madness. The fail is strong with this one.
For me Gaijin is the most unprofessional company ever. EA or Ubi are angels compared to Ggaijin.

BTW this is how it looks new BR for tanks after latest patch







Those poor souls in German armor were all Tier 4. Enjoy your BR/MM Gaijin.


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with hit detection since the latest patch?


I can usually shoot the wings of most aircraft with the Hispano's on the Typhoon (either of them, earlier or late) but since the patch has landed, they barely register a hit and wont critical at all.

Same goes for the US .50's and even their 37mm's (M4 or M10)..... 7mm's make pretty sparks and nothing else.....



Please tell me I'm not insane and this is a global issue lol


----------



## XL-R8R (Sep 5, 2014)

I felt a double post was necessary, please feel free to merge with my earlier one if you dont agree.

*Update 4.09.14 (1.41.30.X - **03/09/2014)*
*Main changes of the update:*

Trees will now be knocked over/broken when a tank collides with them (the feature is still in development);
Fixed an error where a cannon would reload instantly if the loader was shell-shocked;
Recalculation of grass density after settings changes was fixed;
Better visibility calculation for ground vehicles (when they fire or when they are partially hidden behind an obstacle);
*Flight Model:*

An issue where an aircraft would lose stability due to a wrong calculation of the damaged tail assembly has been fixed;
FM of the YER-2 ATCH-30B has been updated according to the data sheet
FMs of the YER-2 M-105/M-105-P LU-MB-2B/M-105/P-TAT have been updated according to the data sheet
FMs of the Wellington Mk1c, 1c late have been updated according to the data sheet
FM of the Wellington Mk.III has been updated according to the data sheet
FM of the Wellington Mk.X have been updated according to the data sheet
*Damage Calculations:*

Penetration decrease after ricochet has been implemented;
Increased accuracy of the MK103, MK108, MG151/20 in external gun pods;
Hit calculation for aviation from the course heading armament of all calibres has been improved;
Fixed influence of an armour piercing shell on lift capabilities of the wing;
Fixed damage model of the fluid and air cooled engines;
Fire rate of KwK43 was increased from 5.4 to 6 shots per minute;
Penetration of 88mm PzGr39/43 shell has been increased for all distances on 5-15mm (depending on the distance);
The fuse sensitivity on the 88-mm PzGr39/43 shell has been increased;
Penetration of 88-mm PzGr40/43 shell has been increased for all distances on 20-15mm (depending on the distance);
Penetration of 105-mm PzGr39 shell has been increased for all distances on 5-15mm (depending on the distance);
Penetration of 105-mm PzGr40 shell has been increased for all distances on 5-15mm (depending on the distance);
The fuse sensitivity on 105-mm PzGr shells;
The fuse sensitivity on 75-mm PzGr39/42 shell has been increased;
Names of the 75-mm HEAT rounds for KwK37/StuK37 have been fixed; ammunition load for the tank with such weapons now include Gr.Hl 38C with penetration of 100-mm, penetration of Gr.Hl 38B now set at 80-mm;
The fuse sensitivity of 100-mm cavity AP projectile for D-10T/S weapon has been increased;
The fuse sensitivity of 122-mm cavity AP projectile for D-25T/S weapon has been increased;
The fuse sensitivity of 152-mm cavity AP projectile for M-10T and ML-20S weapon has been increased;
Avia rockets M8 “bazooka” now have HEAT component, and works the similar way as tank shells;
*Game Mechanics:*

Fixed AI aircraft behavior on the ground outside of the airfield;
“Leadership” skill influence for ground vehicle crews has been fixed;
Turret turn time speed was corrected on most aircraft;
Better AI tank behaviour after collisions
*Graphics:*

Improved shadows detail for distant objects in “Spectator” view;
*Interface:*

Fixed incorrect tooltip of the “Engine Injection” modification influence on the flight model;
Analytical estimation of jet engines has been specified to show parameters of the aircraft in the hangar;
More detailed descriptions of tank shells;
Added option “allow join after battle start” setting (JIP) – if enabled, will shorten queue time;
B-17 now will have correct initial weapon displayed in the interface;
Removed lines of shadowing in the hangar menu; also several other small improvements to menu and to the game interface;
Added ability to review chat history from the post-battle screen;

A lot of changes, as seen.... but, this patch has also brought along a lot of issues in terms of damage models and over/under performing rounds in every nation.

15mm, 20mm, 37mm, 45mm & 50mm cannon rounds from all nations are affected by this; they either dont detect a hit or 'sparkle' and do no damage 85% of the time.
All machine gun rounds have the same issue also with barely any ability to score a critical hit against fighters. However, you can now take the tail off a B-17 with US .50 tracer rounds. 



Gaijin is, hopefully, going to fix this soon.


More can be read HERE (main patch discussion and backlash) and HERE (deleted but Google cached)


----------



## burebista (Oct 31, 2014)

In case you've missed it. A nice movie from Gaijin










And the story behind the movie.

Yesterday was a mini-patch with good and bad things in it (mostly good TBH) and frankly after major patch 1.43 I'm enjoying my tanks again (German tanks).
In next patch 1.45 we'll have US tonks. Some preliminary info here.
I can hardly wait for my Patton and M103...


----------



## burebista (Nov 13, 2014)

A small request for a good soul from forum.
nVidia have a new F2P bundle for buying a GTX 750(Ti) so if someone doesn't play War Thunder and have a code to spare I'll be eternally grateful. 
It's pretty hard to play at Tier 4-5 without Premium time and/or some gold to spare on upgrades...


----------

